# Staking Set



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Got an old MKS staking set which had an odd fitting that sits near the roller remover and i just can,t work out what it,s for.Any ideas?

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/dogrid/stakingtools.jpg


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You need a Staking set manual! :lol:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Got a Staking tools and how to use them manual but cant see any thing like that in there.Still most of the stuff in the set is above and beyond me so will muddle on.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

'ave you used the staking set on Vampires yet?


----------

